# BEST GPRS Provider (Surfin via PC)



## superwiz (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Does anyone know which service provider (Idea,Airtel,Hutch) is the best GPRS provider.
I want to use the GPRS thingy to surf the net from my PC...
info abt rate and speed offered would be high appretiated..

THANKX IN ADVANCE


----------



## khandu (Jul 6, 2005)

well

In mumbai i tried ORANGE and it sucked.. normal GPRS for Rs. 49 / month + 10 paisa for every 10 kb ?? CMON MAN!!!!

dont know about the AGPRS ( surfin from ur PC ) but they are giving for 500/month i guess with a 100 MB limit.. 

not sure.. do check it out.. NOT NOT worth IT!!!!


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 6, 2005)

If you are thinking for the broadband speed on gprs then put a finger on your mouth coz it will give you only under 10kBps downloading speed at maximum. Well I think when compared I like airtel for 600/month. with unlimited access.


----------



## superwiz (Jul 8, 2005)

vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> If you are thinking for the broadband speed on gprs then put a finger on your mouth coz it will give you only under 10kBps downloading speed at maximum. Well I think when compared I like airtel for 600/month. with unlimited access.



isn't airtel mobile office for 150/month (unltd data transfer)


----------



## mAYHEM (Jul 9, 2005)

Airtel GPRS is the best option..GPRS speed also depends on ur phone  .These days airtel is giving mobile office to postpaid users for 99/pm for 6 month after 6 months they will charge 300/pm and after that the normal charges of 600/pm


----------



## adit_sen (Jul 9, 2005)

i guess it differs from city to city. in cal i use airtel gprs to surf the net (unlimited) for rs.99/month.

peace


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 10, 2005)

its airtle dude
99/month
ulimited time and downlaod
5 KB/s aft6er tweaking


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 11, 2005)

airtel rulez ..... only 99 bucks a month ... unlimited access ....

btw what set do you use expertno.1 ??? i get around 8-11KBps (kilobytes per sec.) with my motorola c650 phone (gprs class 10) .......


----------



## rave_2600 (Jul 11, 2005)

Dudes if ur in mumbai try dolphin its 399 / month and the guy at the helpdesk said it gave a speed of upto 81 kbps. how, why dunno. thinkin of gettin that done


----------



## adorablesrini (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Orange/Hutch still provides GPRS(only for mobile surfin) for only 99bucks a month.The new rate is valid 4m 1st sept.Atleast for Prepaid customers. But Orange SUX really!! Those guys hav blocked all the major Free WAP Sites portals like tagtag.com etc...


----------



## crashuniverse (Jul 15, 2005)

i know about airtel gprs. i have it and i costs Rs. 5/day making 150/month right? its good gives u around 35kbps easily (4 kbps download speed) n 'cmon it at least makes u do ur regular things.

and if u r a night-out kinda person its for u. push the speeds n get going.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 15, 2005)

well in my area its airtel with the best services although very expensive at rs.900/month unlimited, however quite crappy if you want to upload stuff, even sending e-mail attachments at 100k is tough sometimes


----------



## Digit_Lover (Jul 18, 2005)

well i am using  !dea gprs somtimes speed goes to 8 kb/sec as download speed & surfing speed 40kbps i have tested on website. but it depends on ur phone i use nokia 6600.. the rate is Rs.500 per month with unlimited access unlimited downlaod...so go ahead


----------



## rollcage (Jul 18, 2005)

I am using AirTel .. its sort of OK .. 

But for Rs.99 unlimited .. Its more than value for money


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 20, 2005)

airtel really rocks....but somwat a question mark for me here...im studin in ngp n was using airtel gprs @ Rs. 5/day n here back in jsr itz Rs. 99/month surfing in pc...download speed in jsr around 4-6kbps (dunno abt ngp coz using it in cell)...but still with that rate...surfing at just 99/mnth on unlimited access is just worth it....no idea abt others.
cheers


----------

